# Cava Root for thunderstorms



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Someone mentioned to me that Cava root was a great thing to use for thunder phobic dogs, as anyone ever tried this? I have a boy that is so fearful of the storms, he spends most of his time in the tub. I really want to find him some peace and alot of what I have tried so far hasn't worked.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

My Pit is terrified to the point that the vet suggested that we try an antianxiety medication.

She DID mention that there were studies done where putting a shirt on the dog helped. Something about the static electricitiy in the air. She said that's how animals know when a storm's coming & that if you put a shirt on the animal it reduces the static electricity that it feels & helps the situation. I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

In humans, kava can be hard on the liver. There was a warning on the one I purchased that said not to take it if you have liver problems. My doctor told me to avoid it, so I'm not sure I would want to give it to a dog, with or without liver problems. 

Putting on a shirt sounds like an interesting idea. I'll try it on Molly when it storms. 

I hope you find something that works for your poor baby.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I have tried the t-shirt thing and that did no good. I have also used melatonine 6 mgs and that also hasn't worked. I have also given benadryl and that no good, took the edge off. but to be honest I don't want to give this everytime there is a storm we have much to many of them here. I have also tried classical music, TV, radio, blues. I keep the shades down and try to keep lights on in the house so he can't see the lightening.

Thanks for the info on the Kava root effecting the liver, that I was not aware of, thank god for this board. The person that told me about the Kave root is my boss and runs a border collie rescue, they are much more prone to this fear, and her dog that she treated with it for 2 months, never needed it again and now sits in the storms.

If I am not home my boy will destroy things just trying to get away. He has dumped a gal of bleach, thank god he didn't get it in him. He has torn up the rug trying to dig out., and well! we won't mention what he did with the cat litter.......

I have also heard that there are medical condtions that can cause this fear, thyroid being one of them, what else should I have checked? His reaction to storms is rubbing off on my youngest girl, but two of my dogs have no effect to it. And I believe my younger one wouldn't if it wasn't for Rudy the one with the fear.

I think that what bothers me so much is I am terrified of rollercoasters, and I can only emagine the fear that must go through him almost daily. As always any help here would be great, I just don't know what to do anymore, outside of aceing him, and I REALLY don't want to do that.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I don't have any experience with Kava, but since you know someone who already made a good one, why not try it out for several weeks? I'd think, you would have to give it for a prolonged time to experience any negative side effects. Herbs are usually given 5 days out of 7, with 2 days rest. Try it for a month and see if it helps.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

The reason I haven't used it yet, is because so far this is only one person saying it worked. I would rather gather more info on it, and to hear what others have to say.


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

If I understand it correctly, cava is the Piper methysticum herb. It is a kind of / family of pepper, most common in Africa and east Asia.

Although considered not safe for human use in the 60's and 70's (prolonged use lead to yellow skin, showing liver problems), that idea has lessened of the later years. Although it is still considered unsafe and is therefore forbidden in some European countries.

Cava was used an an aphrodisiac. No where have I been able to find any relation to the use of cava and improved feeling of wellbeing, calmness, or lessened anxiety. It therefore would not be my first choice.
But on the other hand, it may just do the trick. You could try it, just for 1 or 2 stormy nights. If it doesn't help, ok forget it. If it does.....well, that's good!

Once or twice is no "prolonged use". But be careful with the amount you give. I would start with at least half or less the advised amount.

(I also had a gsd who was very scared of thunderstorms. I just made him comfortable in "his" bed and let it be.) Good luck!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

If you try it it is probably available in different potencies. So maybe you could find one that is not as strong. You may want to run the idea by the vet also.


----------

